# Peacock w/ turkeys...legal???



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

So i got the farm today for a hog hunt then opening day for turkey tommorow and check the game cam. Got 7 hens walking around with a dang peacock!!? Never thought one would be out here. Anyone ever heard of this? Can they crossbreed? Can you legally shoot a peacock? Will post pics once I'm home


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

No, they can't cross breed.

Yes, you can shoot them anytime, no limit.

Yes, they are good to eat. They are very lean, so don't overcook it.

Check out the wild Ocellated Turkey (_Meleagris ocellata_) in Belize. They almost look like a turkey/peacock cross...


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've killed them. Good eatin.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We use to have one on a place we had outside Llano several years back. It was always running with a group of turkeys. Several of us saw it and thought it was cool and never bothered it. We saw it for 3 or 4 years in a row and was still running the area when we got off the place.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Used to have a friend that raised them...every now and then he would cook one....I didn't know it wasn't a turkey///


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Pics*

Here are some pics. It is definitely a regular peacock, not the Ocellated. Thanks for the pic though, never heard of those ocellated peacocks, they really do look like a mix of the two.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be danged. Cool pics.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Don't you know when he starts strutting with those tail feathers the gobblers slink away. They do look a little short though.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

How about a Turkey/Peacock cross courtesy of PhotoShop...


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

That is cool looking


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> How about a Turkey/Peacock cross courtesy of PhotoShop...


I like it!!!!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

We had a pair of them show up on our place about 12 years ago. They lived in the same tank bottom area with the turkeys for several seasons. Scared me about half to death the morning I discovered them. They were roosting in a tree about 50 yards from the tree I was sitting in. When the male started making his good morning call about day light I about fell out the tree...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They are very good eating and if you shoot two that belong to the foreman of the ranch you hunt on, in 1979 they cost twenty bucks each. 

TH


----------

